# Windmill instructions



## Michael J (Jan 2, 2013)

I recently purchased on eBay a model IHC HO Windmill Pumping Station Kit #706. It came packaged unassembled, but with no box, label or assembly instructions.

If anyone else has purchased this model and has the instructions, could you scan them in and send me a copy? Thanks.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Real men don't need instructions :sly:


could you contact IHC and see if they can email you a copy?

or is IHC oldschool stuff, so that would be unlikely


----------



## Michael J (Jan 2, 2013)

I contacted IHC as well. I am just covering all bases. This particular model is not on their website so it may be discontinued.

Most models I can figure out. But this one has many tiny pieces that are difficult to determine.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

dupe post, apologies


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah, just saw that pic. looks kinda involved...

I've never built a kit before... but maybe try build it in stages?

looks like theres 3 main things going on.

The windmill.
The water tower.
The hut.

If you cant get instructions... I'd tackle them as 3 seperate projects, then get the garnish/detail parts on last to tie it all together.

Also, it doesnt have to look identicle to that finished product, so if you put some detail on wrong (different) and it still looks good, its a winner.

good luck and godspeed!


----------

